# Maui or Big Island March 2013 - any chance?



## lmkucala (Jan 10, 2012)

We have RCI points and would like to try to go to either Maui or Big Island over spring break in 2013.  Either a 1BR or 2BR would be okay (just one child). 

Is it too late to get something like this?  Would we be better off just buying a getaway?  Right now I've searched for both (through points and getaways).  Nothing comes up available for points and only one option (Wyndam Loa Village on Big Island) for getaways. 

Am I looking too early/too late?  I don't think I can book an ongoing search if we have an RCI points account (at least I can't figure out how) so am thinking I just will need to look everyday.   

Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## aliikai2 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Did you search weeks?*

There are very few points resorts on Maui or the Big Island, so look in the weeks side.

Greg



lmkucala said:


> We have RCI points and would like to try to go to either Maui or Big Island over spring break in 2013.  Either a 1BR or 2BR would be okay (just one child).
> 
> Is it too late to get something like this?  Would we be better off just buying a getaway?  Right now I've searched for both (through points and getaways).  Nothing comes up available for points and only one option (Wyndam Loa Village on Big Island) for getaways.
> 
> ...


----------



## lmkucala (Jan 11, 2012)

aliikai2 said:


> There are very few points resorts on Maui or the Big Island, so look in the weeks side.
> 
> Greg



Ok - maybe a dumb question but I didn't think I could look that way if I only have RCI points. I always login by clicking the points button thinking that was my only option. Am I missing something? Thanks I'm kind of new to this.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jan 11, 2012)

*OK*

So on the points side it shows 42 weeks available in Hawaii, on the weeks side it shows 840 

I have both accounts, and I thought everyone did as points comes with a free weeks account. 
When is spring break for 2013? I can look and then maybe you need to call RCI, 

Greg


----------



## lmkucala (Jan 11, 2012)

aliikai2 said:


> So on the points side it shows 42 weeks available in Hawaii, on the weeks side it shows 840
> 
> I have both accounts, and I thought everyone did as points comes with a free weeks account.
> When is spring break for 2013? I can look and then maybe you need to call RCI,
> ...



Hmmm - I'll have to call RCI tonight and see if something needs to be updated on my account. 

2013 Spring Break for us is starts Thursday, 3/28/13 and goes through the first week of April - so basically looking for something where we can check-in somewhere 3/29-3/31.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 11, 2012)

On the RCI Points' side there are 42 RESORTS, not just 42 weeks.  There are hundreds of weeks.  I think you have a great chance of getting whatever your heart desires.  

The one thing I believe is important for you to know is that RCI weeks has completely different inventory from RCI Points for most resorts, like Wyndham, for example.  Today, there are plenty of Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Village 2 bedrooms in weeks (very cheap points lite for those in weeks), and none of those were in RCI Points today.  It's very different inventory, and choosing not to have both weeks and points is probably going to cost you some choices.  

That being said, you get a free RCI weeks account with your RCI points account, so you might want to use that account and buy a good week to access the weeks' side of RCI.


----------



## vckempson (Jan 11, 2012)

In our weeks accounts we'd been looking for a while for Nov '12 in Maui.  About a month ago was a *huge* infusion of Maui weeks that gave us just what we were looking for.  From a timing standpoint that might indicate that within a month or two you might see some bulk deposits for March '13.  I definitely don't think you're too late to the party.  

I don't trust ongoing searches and tried to look every day.  The tip off to the bulk deposits, though, came from the sightings board.

_Edit:  I'm an idiot.  I thought Cindy was the OP and I knew she also had a weeks account and was looking for Maui as well.  My post didn't help anyone did it?_


----------



## lmkucala (Jan 11, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That being said, you get a free RCI weeks account with your RCI points account, so you might want to use that account and buy a good week to access the weeks' side of RCI.



I called RCI and when I gave them my account number (which is a Points account) they transferred me immediately to the points line.  When I asked, they said I only had access for a points account and did not have access to weeks. 

Two of you have now said I am supposed to get a free RCI Weeks account with my points account.   Any idea how I get this setup?  Is there something you can point me to that I can reference when I talk to RCI? 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 11, 2012)

You need to buy a week to deposit into your free weeks account.  There is no point to having a weeks account, if you have no week to deposit in there.  

Buy something coastal and summer (California, South Carolina, etc), and you will get great trading power.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Hi Cindy,*

It has been a while since I spent time using RCI points, but isn't there a way to search for weeks resorts using points? I know there used to be, But I can't seem to find it now. Or am I just having a brain fart?

Greg



rickandcindy23 said:


> You need to buy a week to deposit into your free weeks account.  There is no point to having a weeks account, if you have no week to deposit in there.
> 
> Buy something coastal and summer (California, South Carolina, etc), and you will get great trading power.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 11, 2012)

lmkucala said:


> I called RCI and when I gave them my account number (which is a Points account) they transferred me immediately to the points line.  When I asked, they said I only had access for a points account and did not have access to weeks.
> 
> Two of you have now said I am supposed to get a free RCI Weeks account with my points account.   Any idea how I get this setup?  Is there something you can point me to that I can reference when I talk to RCI?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!



Both you and I have a RCI Points account.  My "week" is actually 80,000 RCI points, not a week.

People with a week, not points, have a RCI week account.  These people now use TPU's to trade, aka points-lite.  When they have a RCI week they log into their week account and can not see the RCI points required to exchange their week for another week.  In addition, they can not see nightly units available, because RCI Points are required.

With RCI Points, you should see the same weekly TS's that the week owners see, except that instead of TPU's required, you'll see how many RCI Points (NOT Points Lite) are required for that weekly exchange, noting that I haven't seen any kind of conversion between the two and I don't think that there is one.  In addition you will also be able to select stays less than one week and see how many RCI points are required.  An example here would be to look at the Flamingo Hilton in Las Vegas and/or the Manhattan Club in NYC.

When you log-on to your RCI Points account, you will see the message "You are currently searching weekly and nightly exchange vacations".  So don't fret about logging into one or the other, you see both: it's transparent.  I.E., do a search on "hilton las vegas".  You'll see three Hilton Flamingo's come-up.  #5426 and #3186 are only weekly stays.  #6300 will let you select nightly stays.  Unfortunatley, you don't know this until you select "Available Units" and select the dates to see if you can stay less than one week.  You DO NOT have to look for TS's that have the big RCI Points listed in the description.  NOTE: it would be interesting for a weeks account owner to see if they can only see #5426 and #3186.  

So, when we get an RCI Points account, we DON'T REALLY get a weeks account also, but a modified version of it that works in conjunction with the points account and is transparent, except that it is converting the TPU's to RCI Points. 

:zzz: 

Have Fun


----------



## lmkucala (Jan 11, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Both you and I have a RCI Points account.  My "week" is actually 80,000 RCI points, not a week.
> 
> People with a week, not points, have a RCI week account.  These people now use TPU's to trade, aka points-lite.  When they have a RCI week they log into their week account and can not see the RCI points required to exchange their week for another week.  In addition, they can not see nightly units available, because RCI Points are required.
> 
> ...



Thanks this makes much more sense - and I was kind of starting to get there myself after looking again at the website. 

One last question (at least related to this).  Is there a way to do an ongoing search when all you have is an RCI Points Account?  I'm thinking not since I can't at least can't find it.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 11, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Both you and I have a RCI Points account.  My "week" is actually 80,000 RCI points, not a week.
> 
> People with a week, not points, have a RCI week account.  These people now use TPU's to trade, aka points-lite.  When they have a RCI week they log into their week account and can not see the RCI points required to exchange their week for another week.  In addition, they can not see nightly units available, because RCI Points are required.
> 
> ...



Hey, first off I'll admit I'm not a points owner so this is completely from the cobwebs of my TUG memory.  (No direct experience--and things could have very well changed since the cobwebs were formed, or I could have completely misunderstood.)

I always thought Points members truly could access weeks, but they would only see weeks inventory from Points-related resorts.

Does this make sense, or do I need to go back to the TUG Neophytes class?


----------



## Chilcotin (Jan 12, 2012)

I am in the process of  waiting for my RCI points account to be opened.  While doing my research I came across the following book on ebay.

RCI POINTS USER GUIDE  Tips, Tricks and Secrets  by Allen Kelley.

It is available on Amazon in paperback or kindle.

I found the book helpful but I have not been able to use it yet because my points account is not open.

It was published in July 2011 which was before RCI's computer upgrade.

Take a look on Amazon and see what you think.


----------



## Chilcotin (Jan 12, 2012)

You may want to take a look at this thread.  It will tell you how many RCI Points you will need to stay at a RCI Weeks resort.  From my limited understanding you must book a weeks resort for 7 days. 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15225


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 12, 2012)

lmkucala said:


> Thanks this makes much more sense - and I was kind of starting to get there myself after looking again at the website.
> 
> One last question (at least related to this).  Is there a way to do an ongoing search when all you have is an RCI Points Account?  I'm thinking not since I can't at least can't find it.



NO

http://app.rci.com/landing/InsideRCI/ongoingsearch/index.html


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 12, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Hey, first off I'll admit I'm not a points owner so this is completely from the cobwebs of my TUG memory.  (No direct experience--and things could have very well changed since the cobwebs were formed, or I could have completely misunderstood.)
> 
> I always thought Points members truly could access weeks, but they would only see weeks inventory from Points-related resorts.Does this make sense, or do I need to go back to the TUG Neophytes class?



No, most of the TS's that you see are week's TS's, some of which will accept nightly stays, meaning that they need to place those nites in RCI points (NOT available to Weeks owners) so that you can select it for less than 7 nites and use your RCI Points - BUT it does NOT have to be a Points Resort, at least they are NOT designated as a RCI Points resort in their descriptions.

Look at Wyndham, which is a Wyndham points resort, but you can select it in weeks or RCI Points for a weeks stay.  Look at Hilton, which is a Hilton points resort that you can not only select in weeks or RCI Points for a weeks stay, but you can also select nightly stays using RCI Points, i.e. look at the Flamingo Hilton.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 12, 2012)

Chilcotin said:


> You may want to take a look at this thread.  It will tell you how many RCI Points you will need to stay at a RCI Weeks resort.  From my limited understanding you must book a weeks resort for 7 days.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15225



You can use the link as a general guide, but that's it.  Nobody is held to those points.

If you look under Hawaii, it shows a 2-Bdrm silver at 63,000 points and hospitality at 52,500.  My Kahana Falls Hospitality on Maui is costing be 62,500 RCI Points, NOT 52,500 (HIGHER).  The Hilton Bay Club Silver (should be Gold) is costing me 52,500 RCI Points, NOT 63,000 (LOWER).

If you look under Florida, it show a 2-Bdrm Gold in blue season (could be silver season, I need to check my Hilton chart) as 24,500 points.  The Hilton Eagle's Nest on Marco Island is costing me 12,500 RCI Points, NOT 24,500 (LOWER).  By the way, it's actually only costing me $106 @ .85 cents per point, for the whole week.  Not using RCI, I couldn't stay their for $106 per nite +taxes.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 12, 2012)

> With RCI Points, you should see the same weekly TS's that the week owners see, except that instead of TPU's required,



This is not true.  The inventory between weeks and points is very different.  The new RCI Points upgrade was supposed to make more available to points, but it's absolutely not happened that way.  

There are two point systems now, and the currency is very different.  

I wouldn't even consider an RCI points account now, knowing what I now know, and owning what we own in weeks, which gives us much cheaper trades, generally.  

But I can find enough value to keep what we own in points.  Maybe it's not fair to be so negative about RCI Points, because I can find value.  December DVC 1 bedrooms are only 42.5K points in RCI Points, while the same thing in weeks is going to be around 43 points.  My cost is much less in Points for that one, but in summer, a 2 bedroom DVC is 118K points, and it's only 52 points in weeks.  How those numbers even make sense to RCI is beyond my imagination. 

I got two weeks in August at Shearwater in weeks for 21 points each.  The same thing in points is 109K each.  In weeks, the cost is $420 for me.  In points, the cost is around $1,300 for each week.  This was my primary reason for buying points: to get Shearwater whenever I want.  Now it works so much better in weeks.  

Since we travel to so few places (California, Hawaii, Orlando), I can easily compare the areas and times of year we go.  RCI Weeks is an awesome system; RCI points, I can use, if I use them wisely.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 12, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This is not true.  The inventory between weeks and points is very different.  (I disagree, see my comment below)  The new RCI Points upgrade was supposed to make more available to points, but it's absolutely not happened that way.
> 
> There are two point systems now   (DUH, didn't I describe the difference), and the currency is very different.
> 
> ...



A person that I work with has 2 Wyndhams.  He recently deposited 3 weeks into RCI.  He was looking for 2 bdrm TS's in the Orlando area for the month of July, 2012.  I saw everthing that he saw, except he saw the TPU's required where-as I saw the RCI Points required.

I was ONLY trying to help another current OWNER of RCI Points.  The person wasn't looking at buying a weeks TS or a RCI Points TS.  And I'm NOT looking at getting bashed by you or anyone else because your getting defensive about your weeks.  It's about a couple of RCI Points owners trying to have a discussion without someone butting in and saying theirs is better, which is subjective - we own what we own and we don't want to be derided for the decisions we made. :annoyed:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 12, 2012)

> was ONLY trying to help another current OWNER of RCI Points. The person wasn't looking at buying a weeks TS or a RCI Points TS. And I'm NOT looking at getting bashed by you or anyone else because your getting defensive about your weeks. I didn't bash anyone. It's about a couple of RCI Points owners trying to have a discussion without someone butting in (how is my opinion butting in?) and saying theirs is better, which is subjective - we own what we own and we don't want to be derided for the decisions we made (I own RCI Points too and never derided anyone for owning them).



Ron, your opinion differs from mine, that is all.  I am not being condescending, I am expressing my opinion.   

Fact is fact, and RCI Points inventory is different from weeks.  How does a Wyndham account compare to a regular weeks account?  It doesn't.  I know because I have a Wyndham account, a weeks account, and an RCI Points account.   

How many Kona Hawaiian Village can you see right now in points?  I see 47 weeks for 22-37 TPU's.  You probably see just one week. 

I can give you a bunch of examples of inventory that is lacking in points that I see in weeks.  Plus, many of the dates you see in points are just a day or two and not  full weeks.  It's disappointing to see a date you need and realize it's for one or two nights, and not a week.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 12, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> No, most of the TS's that you see are week's TS's, some of which will accept nightly stays, meaning that they need to place those nites in RCI points (NOT available to Weeks owners) so that you can select it for less than 7 nites and use your RCI Points - BUT it does NOT have to be a Points Resort, at least they are NOT designated as a RCI Points resort in their descriptions.
> 
> Look at Wyndham, which is a Wyndham points resort, but you can select it in weeks or RCI Points for a weeks stay.  Look at Hilton, which is a Hilton points resort that you can not only select in weeks or RCI Points for a weeks stay, but you can also select nightly stays using RCI Points, i.e. look at the Flamingo Hilton.



Thanks, Ron.  Didn't realize true 'weeks' resorts would accept nightly stays as a 'points' resort would.  Maybe I do need to get back to class.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 13, 2012)

aliikai2 said:


> It has been a while since I spent time using RCI points, but isn't there a way to search for weeks resorts using points? I know there used to be, But I can't seem to find it now. Or am I just having a brain fart?
> 
> Greg



Greg, RCI supposedly upgraded RCI Points, which basically created one database instead of the two we had before.  

There were always gaps in inventory between weeks and points, and this was supposed to fix the gaps, but it sure hasn't been a full fix, but it's better than it was.  I didn't like searching 30 days at a time for one area, and that is much improved.  

I am somewhat disappointed because RCI doesn't seem to realize there are resorts that show up in large numbers in weeks, but don't show in points at all. For a very long time, DVC wasn't showing anywhere in Points after the upgrade, and it took many TUGger calls (and probably non-TUggers too) to get it corrected.  What else is missing?  I haven't a clue and kind of know what I will use my limited points to get.  I only have 146K or so to spend, since I gave away Meadow Lakes.  

On the other hand, when there were 42 resorts listed for Hawaii in RCI Points, as you posted above, there were only 35 in weeks.  I didn't look to see what was missing in weeks, but it does seem to indicate inventory in RCI Points not in Weeks, which is how it should be, but most of that inventory is probably just a few nights and nothing to be excited about.


----------



## Chilcotin (Jan 14, 2012)

*Questions for expert tuggers*

My first points account with RCI for my first timeshare purchase was open as of yesterday. 

I opened a new thread with my questions:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162719


----------



## cgeidl (Jan 15, 2012)

*Easy to get at last minute*

We have booked weeks at extremely inexpensive costs at the last minute. We fly often free on a space available basis and don't book until we are firmly on a flight. Last time we went we booked  a week starting Saturday for the Waikiki Banyan(about the same as the Imperial except all rooms are the same one bedroom size. $169 for a last minute week with trading palces using a bonus certificate on a Friday afternoon.
Hawaii has 3-5% cancellations and if you are already going it is easy to get a cancellation but not for the worriers!!!I think you could stay 52 weeks in a row using last minute cancellations. We have gotten many laast minute weeks and never failed yet but if we did the sand is warm.
You have plenty of time to book and don't need a getaway IMHO.


----------



## lmkucala (Jun 12, 2012)

*Still trying for Maui or Big Island March 2013*

I've been searching every day/multiple times per day for a resort with RCI Points for the last week of March, 2013 (checking in sometime between 3/28 and 3/31) with still no luck?

Is there a timeframe soon that folks think any of this will open up?   or at this point should I give up hope and look to book somewhere else during that week?  

Any advice/help is appreciated!


----------



## Chilcotin (Jun 13, 2012)

Did you ever try to set up an ongoing search in points? I had read this couldn't be done but they let me do it.  I did it through the special Vacation Village reservation department at RCI. There was no charge to set up the search.

I was able to get a second week on the Big Island by having an ongoing search at the same resort I was able to get through a points booking. This was for January 2013.


----------



## lmkucala (Jun 20, 2012)

For those interested - I finally got something!  

Last week during my several times daily RCI points searches Raintree Kona Reef popped up as available 3/30/13-4/6/13!   I did a 24-hour hold on it while I did some quick research and grabbed it!   Reviews on TUG were minimal but both TripAdvisor and RCI reviews indicate it is a comfortable resort - in Kailua-Kona walking distance to shops and restaurants and on the beach!   It appears it is now just called Kona Reef resort and may be operated by Diamond (vs. Raintree) but frankly I don't care!

I've done a few searches since I booked this and continue to see nothing else pop up so I consider myself extremely lucky!  I'm just assuming I was searching at the right time while this popped into inventory.  

So excited - the countdown to Big Island next March begins!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 20, 2012)

lmkucala said:


> Last week during my several times daily RCI points searches Raintree Kona Reef popped up as available 3/30/13-4/6/13!   I did a 24-hour hold on it while I did some quick research and grabbed it!   Reviews on TUG were minimal but both TripAdvisor and RCI reviews indicate it is a comfortable resort - in Kailua-Kona walking distance to shops and restaurants and on the beach!   It appears it is now just called Kona Reef resort and may be operated by Diamond (vs. Raintree) but frankly I don't care!



Kona Reef is, and always has been, just Kona Reef.  It happens that Raintree Vacation Club has some inventory at Kona Reef, so what you are seeing identified as "Raintree Kona Reef" is just one of the Kona Reef units that arrived in RCI via Raintree.

Diamond is not involved at all at Kona Reef to the best of my knowledge.  Diamond and Raintree have an inventory swapping arrangement, which has resulted in Diamond listing all of the Raintree Resorts as affiliate resorts.  But Diamond has no ownership at Kona Reef, and is not involved in resort operations.  A limited amount of the Raintree Kona Reef inventory does make it into the Diamond Club through the inventory swapping arrangement I mentioned earlier.


----------



## lmkucala (Jun 20, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Kona Reef is, and always has been, just Kona Reef.  It happens that Raintree Vacation Club has some inventory at Kona Reef, so what you are seeing identified as "Raintree Kona Reef" is just one of the Kona Reef units that arrived in RCI via Raintree.
> 
> Diamond is not involved at all at Kona Reef to the best of my knowledge.  Diamond and Raintree have an inventory swapping arrangement, which has resulted in Diamond listing all of the Raintree Resorts as affiliate resorts.  But Diamond has no ownership at Kona Reef, and is not involved in resort operations.  A limited amount of the Raintree Kona Reef inventory does make it into the Diamond Club through the inventory swapping arrangement I mentioned earlier.



Thanks - interesting as I did not really know how all of that worked - so good to know I guess?   Not sure if in my case it really matters?  From my perspective I'm just extremely happy to have found something that appears to be a reasonable place to call home on the Big Island for a week!


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Jun 22, 2012)

lmkucala said:


> For those interested - I finally got something!
> 
> 
> So excited - the countdown to Big Island next March begins!




Great for you!!
We also have locked down our travel. We were UNABLE to match our exchange needs through RCI. Went on the resale/rental market, and got 3 consec weeks at the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian. 
To wait to try and get that illusive exchange, or not. 
A bird in the hand....

countdown for us now as well


----------

